# The Cat Food Thread



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I thought I would combine cats and food into one silly, non political/ethical/religious thread.

My cats will only eat whitefish & tuna dinner. I usually buy Aldi's brand because it's cheap, but I treat them to a few cans of Friskies each week. I never alter from this diet because my male cat Jack eats like a hog, and if I try something different he up chucks all over the carpet.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

> Good work, Starthrower!


Meow, meow, meow, meow. Meow, meow, meow, meow.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

My cats eat wet and dry food, some lamb and rice formula stuff. They love the Friskies too! My fatter cat really like ham for some reason.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I wish I had a cat. 

Dogs suck, by the way. They're backwards babies covered in hair.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

My cats (3) eat Iams dry, and I have never fed them anything else.

But what is weird is how they drink water.
One "digs" outside the bowl while drinking.
One either pushes the bowl around so the water slops over, then drinks from the floor, or dips her paw in the water, then licks her paw.
OK- the third one may drink normally, but he is weird in other ways.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> I wish I had a cat.
> 
> Dogs suck, by the way. They're backwards babies covered in hair.


 This saddens me deeply.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Some cats like roast beef.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

violadude said:


> This saddens me deeply.


Me Too!


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Is that Hoffman's cat?! 









When my cat was introduced to wet gourmet food he never looked back again at that dry stuff. 
But since it's quite expensive we sometimes mix it with the dry food.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Got three cats, theyre all fat ****s and theres nothing we can do about it, help?
We only feed them dry stuff now.

Lunasong, mine also do that when drinking. In the wild it would probably serve to clear filth off the waters surface. One of mine gets it right by pawing in the water, but another is a little misguided and paws next to the bowl on the ground.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

violadude said:


> This saddens me deeply.


Aww, you wish I had a cat too?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Aww, you wish I had a cat too?


Cats are always super mean to me.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I like when cats are trying to be dignified and then they fall off things and then pretend nothing happened.

Cats love me because I am allergic to them. If I weren't, I'd probably get one.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

violadude said:


> Cats are always super mean to me.


It depends on how they are raised. My girlfriend and I have owned many cats over the years. The two we have now are a brother and sister I found abandoned when they were very young. We just gave them a lot of love when they were little. We picked them up and hugged them a lot, and as a result they are the two most lovable cats we've ever had. They have never once scratched or hissed at either one of us in a year and a half.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

starthrower said:


> It depends on how they are raised. My girlfriend and I have owned many cats over the years. The two we have now are a brother and sister I found abandoned when they were very young. We just gave them a lot of love when they were little. We picked them up and hugged them a lot, and as a result they are the two most lovable cats we've ever had. They have never once scratched or hissed at either one of us in a year and a half.


Well that's cool  I have not had very good experience with cats >.<

For example, when a dog wants me to keep petting it, it nuzzles my hand or rolls over and it's adorable and makes me want to keep petting it.

When a cat wants me to keep petting it, it ensnares my hand in a death trap of claws and pain and makes me want to do anything but pet it


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

From my experience, cats all have their own personalities, quirks, and different intelligence levels. I had a really smart one named Smokey, and he seemed to know that he should retract his claws when I played with him. Others are clueless and will tear you to shreds even though they are only trying to play.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

violadude said:


> When a cat wants me to keep petting it, it ensnares my hand in a death trap of claws and pain and makes me want to do anything but pet it


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

starthrower said:


> From my experience, cats all have their own personalities, quirks, and different intelligence levels. I had a really smart one named Smokey, and he seemed to know that he should retract his claws when I played with him. Others are clueless and will tear you to shreds even though they are only trying to play.


Oh ok. That's interesting. I didn't know he/she was trying to play with me. I thought they were just pissed off that I stopped petting them.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Its to do with how theyre raised, but most domestic cats are nice. If youre being kind to them, things like a scratch are usually playful rather than mean. They can also be taught to stop these innocent but painful things. 

My current cats are astonishing. I could probably grab his back leg and hang him upside down and he would only miaow.


----------

